# Forum Argomenti di discussione Auto & autocarri  Automobile/Cespiti/Studi di Settore

## giorgio67

Buongiorno a tutti, chiedo il vostro aiuto per una questione: 
Premesso che una ditta individuale il 31/07/2007 ha acquistato una autovettura del valore di 30.000+iva(6000) e che la relativa fattura è stata registrata nel registro Iva acquisti e che quindi è stata portata in detrazione il 40% dell'iva (2400euro), premesso tutto ciò:
1) Il costo dell'automobile *deve* essere inserito obbligatoriamente tra i costi e tra i cespiti? oppure posso registrare la fattura ai fini iva e non inserirla tra costi e cespiti?
2)Ai fini degli studi di settore nel rigo f29 vanno inseriti i beni strumentali, quindi: se è obbligatorio inserire detta autovettura tra i costi, sono anche costretto a inserirla in questo rigo, altrimenti no, corretto?
3) nel caso in cui l'autovettura sia da inserire tra i costi, nel rigo *F29 quale valore va inserito*? il valore dell'auto, il valore dell'auto più iva, il valore massimo deducibile (18.076) dell'auto, il valore dell'auto pro quota per i giorni di utilizzo, il 40% del valore dell'auto...?
grazie mille in anticipo

----------


## danilo sciuto

1) Il costo dell'automobile deve essere inserito obbligatoriamente tra i costi e tra i cespiti.
2) Ai fini degli studi di settore nel rigo f29 vanno inseriti i beni strumentali, quindi anche l'auto
3) va inserito il valore massimo deducibile (alias fiscalmente riconosciuto) dell'auto. 
ciao       

> Buongiorno a tutti, chiedo il vostro aiuto per una questione: 
> Premesso che una ditta individuale il 31/07/2007 ha acquistato una autovettura del valore di 30.000+iva(6000) e che la relativa fattura è stata registrata nel registro Iva acquisti e che quindi è stata portata in detrazione il 40% dell'iva (2400euro), premesso tutto ciò:
> 1) Il costo dell'automobile *deve* essere inserito obbligatoriamente tra i costi e tra i cespiti? oppure posso registrare la fattura ai fini iva e non inserirla tra costi e cespiti?
> 2)Ai fini degli studi di settore nel rigo f29 vanno inseriti i beni strumentali, quindi: se è obbligatorio inserire detta autovettura tra i costi, sono anche costretto a inserirla in questo rigo, altrimenti no, corretto?
> 3) nel caso in cui l'autovettura sia da inserire tra i costi, nel rigo *F29 quale valore va inserito*? il valore dell'auto, il valore dell'auto più iva, il valore massimo deducibile (18.076) dell'auto, il valore dell'auto pro quota per i giorni di utilizzo, il 40% del valore dell'auto...?
> grazie mille in anticipo

----------


## en.77

Sono d'accordo su tutto con Danilo ma se non sbaglio il punto 3 andrebbe integrato dicendo che negli studi di settore il valore andrebbe ragguagliato ai giorni di possesso.

----------


## giorgio67

grazie, gentilissimi.
le istruzioni dello studio di settore dicono di rapportare il valore ai giorni di possesso. Mi rimane un unico dubbio: qual'è il valore massimo deducibile (alias fiscalmente riconosciuto): i 18.076 o quale altro? grazie  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Sono d'accordo su tutto con Danilo ma se non sbaglio il punto 3 andrebbe integrato dicendo che negli studi di settore il valore andrebbe ragguagliato ai giorni di possesso.

  E' verissimo, hai ragione.
Grazie per la precisazione. 
ciao

----------


## lp1979

> Mi rimane un unico dubbio: qual'è il valore massimo deducibile (alias fiscalmente riconosciuto): i 18.076 o quale altro? grazie

  Ciao a tutti!
Riprendo questo vecchio post perchè nessuno ha risposto a *giorgio67* e perchè la cosa interessa anche me.
Secondo me il valore da inserire nello studio di settore è 7.230,40 (40% di 18.075,99). Voi che dite?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Ciao a tutti!
> Riprendo questo vecchio post perchè nessuno ha risposto a *giorgio67* e perchè la cosa interessa anche me.
> Secondo me il valore da inserire nello studio di settore è 7.230,40 (40% di 18.075,99). Voi che dite?

  Dico che se hai letto con attenzione avrai visto che alla domanda è stata già data risposta.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## lp1979

Allora riformulo...
Qual è il valore massimo deducibile (alias fiscalmente riconosciuto)? 7.230,40 (ovviamente in riferimento a questo caso)?

----------


## giovanni.ar.

Dott. Danilo, al punto 3: "va inserito il valore massimo deducibile (alias fiscalmente riconosciuto) dell'auto"

----------


## lp1979

Infatti se vedi sopra ho riformulato la mia domanda...

----------


## shailendra

> Infatti se vedi sopra ho riformulato la mia domanda...

  Nella domanda c'è già la risposta, che era già nei post precedenti. Comunque, per chiarezza, l'importo massimo deducibile, che è anche quello che va inserito nel rigo degli ss, è 7230,10

----------


## lp1979

> Nella domanda c'è già la risposta, che era già nei post precedenti.

  Boh, mi sarò rintronato, non riesco proprio a trovarla!!  :Confused:  Comunque grazie per il definitivo chiarimento!  :Smile:

----------

